# Has anyone seen a pattern for this top



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Njbetsy has asked me to post these pictures to see if anyone here on KP can find the pattern for this top. The top was worn by a woman in a restaurant and she mentioned she purchased at a flea market in Florida. Thanks on behalf of njbetsy and myself.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

It sure is pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, it is. I think the top part could be done easy enough with the drop stitch patterns that are available but the bottom not sure. I have seen a wrap similar.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting yarn used, too!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Yes, it is. I think the top part could be done easy enough with the drop stitch patterns that are available but the bottom not sure. I have seen a wrap similar.


I absolutely have seen that wrap, too, on Ravelry. But I can't for the life of me think what the name was. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but darned close.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/18-pearls-wrap


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I absolutely have seen that wrap, too, on Ravelry. But I can't for the life of me think what the name was. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but darned close.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/18-pearls-wrap


Very close and could look awesome as the bottom half.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Page full of wraps with holes! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Wrap%20holes&sort=best


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

And Image Search on your picture returned some really great looking tops. Unfortunately, none of them was the exact one you have pictured.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Summit! That's the one I'd seen before. And it's free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summit-2

Ok, I'll stop now!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Summit! That's the one I'd seen before. And it's free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summit-2
> 
> Ok, I'll stop now!


Haha, that is the one I had on my mind! I just found it too.
This could be a fun project :thumbup:


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

Would love the pattern too.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks as though it has been knitted sideways, with a ribbon yarn and using drop stitch to create the ladders. Very pretty knit.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Rosette said:


> It looks as though it has been knitted sideways, with a ribbon yarn and using drop stitch to create the ladders. Very pretty knit.


Oh, right. Sideways. Doh!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty, especially the bottom pattern ,


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The top part of the top seems to be http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/praline-3 or http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/drop-stitch-ribbon-shawl-or-poncho/3745?_ct=rbew&_ctp=22025 (not worth 3.99)

. Haven't figured out the bottom part.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in San Francisco now till tomorrow staying at The Inn at the Opera or I would have uploaded the photos myself. Thanks so much, Kathy. I knew everyone would help to find the answers. Now we need someone to put it all together into one pattern. Thanks so much to all of you. By the way, I will post my experience shopping at Imagiknit here in SF. What an amazing knitting store. I bought a kit and they are mailing it to me so I don't have to pay tax. Great customer service!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rainie said:


> The top part of the top seems to be http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/praline-3 or http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/drop-stitch-ribbon-shawl-or-poncho/3745?_ct=rbew&_ctp=22025 (not worth 3.99)
> 
> . Haven't figured out the bottom part.


I do think the bottom is the Summit wrap. The link is above on page 1.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in San Francisco now till tomorrow staying at The Inn at the Opera or I would have uploaded the photos myself. Thanks so much, Kathy. I knew everyone would help to find the answers. Now we need someone to put it all together into one pattern. Thanks so much to all of you. By the way, I will post my experience shopping at Imagiknit here in SF. What an amazing knitting store. I bought a kit and they are mailing it to me so I don't have to pay tax. Great customer service!


Sounds like fun! Safe journey home my friend.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The bottom looks a lot like the Indian Cross Stitch.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-indian-cross-stitch/

Here is a shawl with that stitch:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gable-2

Like this as the top portion
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/17-sideways-shell


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> The bottom looks a lot like the Indian Cross Stitch.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-indian-cross-stitch/
> 
> ...


Sideways shell looks great for the top and I think the Summit wrap is closer to the bottom. Thank you.
I just need to find time to play and try and make it work.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

How clever are you!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonder if there is anything similar in the book, Knitting on the Axis.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I would LOVE to make the Restaurant Woman's darling top in the first post photos. BUT I'm not creative or experienced enough to create it from the pattern parts offered in this thread. If someone puts them together into a pattern, PLEASE post. Thanks!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like a very interesting project.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

The stitch on this pattern is very close to the top part

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-top


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's instructions for creating the top part.

http://newstitchaday.com/drop-stitch/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RV living said:


> The stitch on this pattern is very close to the top part
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-top


Yes, that is the same as the photo above :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

watching to see what develops I know these folks are good.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could you do a close-up of the ribbon that looks flat - just below the picture with the cup and 2nd one to the right

Maybe if you find the yarn first ... search for lacey (not lace) tape or ribbon or yarn ... or narrow lacey yarn


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha, that is the one I had on my mind! I just found it too.
> This could be a fun project :thumbup:


The bottom part of the top looks like it was made with something like Red hearts Boutique Sashay yarn.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey, I was looking for a completely different stitch, and look what I came upon:
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2655

Except what about those longer hanging threads on your piece? Is that just because of the weight of the ribbon yarn, or is there an extra step to the stitch pattern? A row of elongated or drop stitches on the eyelet row


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you. The top isn't mine to examine further.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Hey, I was looking for a completely different stitch, and look what I came upon:
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2655
> 
> Except what about those longer hanging threads on your piece? Is that just because of the weight of the ribbon yarn, or is there an extra step to the stitch pattern? A row of elongated or drop stitches on the eyelet row


The photo of the top does look like it has elongated or dropped stitches before the wavy part. The Summit Shawl actually looks very close if not exact. When I get time I plane to knit the Inspiration top ticked Drop Stitch Top and the Summit. Once I have knit the Summit I will have a better idea of how many stitched to pick up along bottom of the top to Knit the wavy portion.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> The photo of the top does look like it has elongated or dropped stitches before the wavy part. The Summit Shawl actually looks very close if not exact. When I get time I plane to knit the Inspiration top ticked Drop Stitch Top and the Summit. Once I have knit the Summit I will have a better idea of how many stitched to pick up along bottom of the top to Knit the wavy portion.


Cool. Can't wait to see what you come up with!

Doh! I just looked at Summit again. I hadn't remembered it had those elongated stitches already. Sheesh. I'd better leave well enough alone now.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry about the spelling I swear this darn iPad changes words on me.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Sorry about the spelling I swear this darn iPad changes words on me.


Smart phones do it too. It is called "auto checker". The Kindle fires do it too. I have to always reread to be sure the message says what "I" want it to. It is frustrating, but getting used to it, "sometimes" it is helpful. Oh well.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Sorry about the spelling I swear this darn iPad changes words on me.


Ha! Mine does, too! And iPhone is worse cuz it's so small, I can barely see the mistakes as they're being made. I keep trying to tell myself Autocorrect probably catches more errors than it creates.

Edit: I typed (or so I thought) "those are butterflies" in another thread just now. Hit send and luckily, looked at my post. It said "potholes are butterflies."


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jvallas
Great picture :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Ha! Mine does, too! And iPhone is worse cuz it's so small, I can barely see the mistakes as they're being made. I keep trying to tell myself Autocorrect probably catches more errors than it creates.
> 
> Edit: I typed (or so I thought) "those are butterflies" in another thread just now. Hit send and luckily, looked at my post. It said "potholes are butterflies."


Oh, boy! Shades of high school. I think there was only electric typewriter in the whole room and only used by those also taking shorthand, etc. to work in an office.

I worked in a lot of offices later.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty sweater with 'Holey' Peplum. I hope you have success in your search !!


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Try Linda Jensen's patterns in machine knitting. The bottom part of the top that has waves looks just like one of her patterns that I have somewhere.

Also the wave stitch could be done on a machine with a ribber. Each row would require the ribber to be moved in one direction many times and then back many times in the opposite direction to create the S shape.

I think I will try it out and see how far I can get!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I likee, like,,like
will watch 4 a pattern.


Mayate said:


> It sure is pretty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Yes, it is. I think the top part could be done easy enough with the drop stitch patterns that are available but the bottom not sure. I have seen a wrap similar.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arlene
Is this bottom close to what you are looking for?


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arlene
> Is this bottom close to what you are looking for?


I don't think that looks like it, but thanks for trying.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> The photo of the top does look like it has elongated or dropped stitches before the wavy part. The Summit Shawl actually looks very close if not exact. When I get time I plane to knit the Inspiration top ticked Drop Stitch Top and the Summit. Once I have knit the Summit I will have a better idea of how many stitched to pick up along bottom of the top to Knit the wavy portion.


Kathy, thanks for getting involved on this one. You are very clever. I've thought about this top for years.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love that top!!


----------

